# JC Penney Foremost Swinger



## Rat Pilot (Aug 31, 2020)

I recently pickup this bike already built with the low rider stuff added. I did add the vintage redlines. My initial plan was to put it back stock, but I’m going to leave it alone for now.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 7, 2020)

Cool red lines !


----------



## PLERR (Sep 16, 2020)

Sweet! I have the same bike, though mine is just a bit rougher than yours. It was a dirty bird when I brought it home. Funny, because my plan is to build it into something rat rod like, but I'm not completely sure where I'm going with it yet. Though I do have ideas...


----------



## PLERR (Sep 16, 2020)

Same Troxel rear reflectors!


----------



## Lee862 (Sep 21, 2020)

Man, the redlines are nice and I do like the springer.


----------

